# Dangerous Animals (HOA)



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So I got a letter that there is a HOA meeting this Saturday. It seems we are having some covenant changes. One of the issues their going to talk about is dangerous animals. The letter says "The board has the option to restrict dangerous animals as deemed by the Insurance Institute of America".


So what does this mean? They will now ban certain breeds? Or just certain animals that have been deemed "dangerous" by biting or something?

I'm worried......


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Ouch. HOAs can be sucky like that. You're going to attend the meeting, right?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh yes. My hubby and I are going.


Hopefully everything will be ok. We have never had any problems here. I don't even let my dogs bark in the backyard. I hope they just mean any nasty tempered dogs. There are about 5 that I know of in the area. If they got loose it would mean a really bad thing for any people who are out.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Keep us posted Whit. It's never a good thing when you get something that says Dangerous in the mail!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Here is some definations

"Dangerous dog" means a dog that, without provocation, and subject to division of this section, has chased or approached in either a menacing fashion or an apparent attitude of attack, or has attempted to bite or otherwise endanger any person, while that dog is off the premises of its owner, keeper, or harbored and not under the reasonable control of its owner, keeper, harbored, or some other responsible person, or not physically restrained or confined in a locked pen which has a top, locked fenced yard, or other locked enclosure which has a top.

"Dangerous dog" does not include a police dog that has chased or approached in either a menacing fashion or an apparent attitude of attack, or has attempted to bite or otherwise endanger any person while the police dog is being used to assist one or more law enforcement officers in the performance of their official duties.

"Menacing fashion" means that a dog would cause any person being chased or approached to reasonably believe that the dog will cause physical injury to that person.

"Police dog" means a dog that has been trained, and may be used, to assist one or more law enforcement officers in the performance of their official duties.

"Vicious dog" means a dog that, without provocation and subject to division of this section, meets any of the following:

Has killed or caused serious injury to any person;

Has caused injury, other than killing or serious injury, to any person, or has killed another dog.

Belongs to a breed that is commonly known as a pit bull dog. The ownership, keeping, or harboring of such a breed of dog shall be prima-facie evidence of the ownership, keeping, or harboring of a vicious dog.

"Vicious dog" does not include either of the following:

A police dog that has killed or caused serious injury to any person or that has caused injury, other than killing or serious injury, to any person while the police dog is being used to assist one or more law enforcement officers in the performance of their official duties;

A dog that has killed or caused serious injury to any person while a person was committing or attempting to commit a trespass or other criminal offense on the property of the owner, keeper, or harbored of the dog.

"Without provocation" means that a dog was not teased, tormented, or abused by a person, or that the dog was not coming to the aid or the defense of a person who was not engaged in illegal or criminal activity and who was not using the dog as a means of carrying out such activity.

May I suggest you do your homework strongly ... I have friends in Ohio that had to fight tooth and nail to make sure the PitBull Ban was not passed.

Here is some websites about Ohio to help you out.

Ohio Bill to Ban All Pit Bulls Dies | Animal Law Coalition

DOG BITE LAW - Ohio

I truly wish you the best of luck on getting this handled.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> So I got a letter that there is a HOA meeting this Saturday. It seems we are having some covenant changes. One of the issues their going to talk about is dangerous animals. The letter says "The board has the option to restrict dangerous animals as deemed by the Insurance Institute of America".
> 
> So what does this mean? They will now ban certain breeds? Or just certain animals that have been deemed "dangerous" by biting or something?
> 
> I'm worried......


Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
When you look up dangerous dog breeds, the list on the dog bite statistics here is where insurance gets its policy standings. The dangerous breeds is German Shepards, Dobies, Rotts, Huskies(very broad, especially because husky refers to working wolfdog),15+ other breeds including AmStaffs, APBTs, and any dog that is Pit Bull Like ( thats only what every dog from pattys-tosas?) See there... gotta go country. Everything is politics and if you do not like your laws, don't change them move to a state that supports your idea of life.. There are Comunitarian(soft comunist, Hiliary Clinton says shes a comunitarian, from the horses mouth LOL) socialist states, NY, conservative states TX/OK, Constitutional states ID/AK, police/socialist states WA/CA.. People want to make all the states the same???? 
"Here take my rights, and give me what you think I should have."(SL)


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

With any luck they will attach a grandfather clause if they pass some kind of BSL. If your dogs are not a problem, they should be allowed to stay as long as you have UTD shots and such. I can never understand how people can force you to follow THEIR rules on your own property, If they did pass BSL and you did not comply, what could they do? At my moms they have a Home owners association, with rules and stuff, and if you dont comply they give you fines, but if you don't pay, what's the penalty? They (my family) pay for an indepentdent waste control to pick up garbage, they have a septic tank, water is the water company, electric is the electric company, so theres nothing the association can shut off.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Yea keep us posted this is interesting..Hope all goes well


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

be sure to attend the meeting.. might wanna bring ur dog along to show that not all of them are dangerous


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Best of luck Whitney let us know how it goes.....


----------



## srt-in-it (Dec 21, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> With any luck they will attach a grandfather clause if they pass some kind of BSL. If your dogs are not a problem, they should be allowed to stay as long as you have UTD shots and such. I can never understand how people can force you to follow THEIR rules on your own property, If they did pass BSL and you did not comply, what could they do? At my moms they have a Home owners association, with rules and stuff, and if you dont comply they give you fines, but if you don't pay, what's the penalty? They (my family) pay for an indepentdent waste control to pick up garbage, they have a septic tank, water is the water company, electric is the electric company, so theres nothing the association can shut off.


The HOA can attach a lien to your home so you won't be able to sell it with out them getting their money first.... They best part about an HOA is the people of the community can abolish the whole thing.... Do your homework....


----------

